# Teething or ear infection?



## DaisyBee

How do you know if its just teething or an ear infection? Anyone with experience?

Megan has been crabby all week, not wanting her bottle -either screaming during it, refusing it, or biting on it. She chews on everything as well. She isnt sleeping well - restless all night.

We've put it down to teething..... but today I notice she keeps pulling at her ear. Do they do this with teething as well or do you think she's had an ear infection? :shrug:

Her pediatrician isnt open til tomorrow..... so if it is possibily an ear infection and she needs to be seen - can it wait til tomorrow?

Thanks!


----------



## jojo2605

Hi hun, I'm having this issue at the moment as well, I'm pretty sure LO is teething, his gums are boiling and he has had a temperature consistently since friday night and he's just generally really, really miserable. He has been pulling his ears, but only every now and then. I am going to take him to the doctors in the morning though as I want to make sure it is just the teething that his getting to him, just in case. 

Its such a shame, I've never seen him this miserable, even after his operations! Just hope he improves soon. 

I would just perhaps take her tomorrow too just to be on the safe side! Hope she feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## DaisyBee

Thank you..... hope your little guy feels better soon as well!


----------



## purpledaisy2

I could of wrote that post !

I took my LO to the out of hours doctor today because I noticed he's been touching and hitting his left ear for a few days, he's been exceptionally crabby and very grumpy so I thought it could be something.

The doc checked his ears and said everything was fine but teething can cause a mountain of symptoms/problems and it common for it to affect the ears/throat/sinuses.

I'd get it checked out though, just to be sure :flower:


----------



## DaisyBee

Thanks purpledaisy! :thumbup:


----------



## Jchihuahua

purpledaisy2 said:


> I could of wrote that post !
> 
> I took my LO to the out of hours doctor today because I noticed he's been touching and hitting his left ear for a few days, he's been exceptionally crabby and very grumpy so I thought it could be something.
> 
> The doc checked his ears and said everything was fine but teething can cause a mountain of symptoms/problems and it common for it to affect the ears/throat/sinuses.
> 
> I'd get it checked out though, just to be sure :flower:

Same here! I posted about this earlier too. Daisy has been in agony all week with teething symptoms and pulling at her ears. She's scratched her little face clawing at her ears. She's also had a blocked up nose and diarrhoea. I took her to the doctor for an emergency appointment on Friday and she said exactly what Purpledaisy's doc said about teething affecting the sinuses. The yucky stuff causes the diarrhoea too. She looked in her ears and they were both very inflamed so she was given ibuprofen for 3 days then a course of antibiotics to start tomorrow so it is definitely worth getting it checked out just in case an infection has set in, like with Daisy.


----------



## Aidedhoney

Same here with Alex, i took him to the doc on friday and his ears were clear! Better to get it checked out though just for peace of mind if anything x


----------



## Emma1980

same here, i linked it to the teething, hes been pullin on his ear for a week or so


----------



## sweetlullaby

I asked the Hv the same question and she said teething and somethig along the lines of what purpledaisy said! Though for peace of mind I'd get it checked out hun! 

My health visitor actually said to me if he had an ear infection I would know about it :rofl:


----------



## Shinning_Star

There are a lot more tears with ear infections generally, they are hysterical rather than crabby! But obviously all kids are different so some may be quieter than others with ear infections. 

Like everyone has said though it's not uncommon for bubs to pull on ears when teething, esp if back teeth. Have you ever had tooth ache? The pain goes around the whole of your face.

Huge hugs to all the little teethers.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Shinning_Star said:


> There are a lot more tears with ear infections generally, they are hysterical rather than crabby!
> .

Yes, Daisy has been hysterical with her infection in both ears. It really is heartbreaking to see the pain on her face, tears, holding her breath, the works :(.


----------

